# Viability of working remotely from Barcelona



## paulmol (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi everyone ,

I am, like many others before me, seriously considering moving to Spain, but perhaps I need a reality check.

My work is 100% remote and well remunerated and I can work anywhere I have internet. I just got out of a messy breakup living in a provincial UK town, and I know it's 'running away' but i'm in a rut and an opportunity to take over a flat lease from a trusted friend has popped up in Barcelona, and I'm quite tempted.

Firstly I'm wondering if anyone has experience of working remotely from Spain, especially Barca, are there ample shared office spaces, is 30+mb internet available, are there likely to be legal consequences if I just keep my head down, is it even possible to get any work done in Barca??

Another worry, is I'm a bit introverted (hence the online job) and a little worried about how easy it is for middle aged single guy to settle in Barca? I'm in no rush to date, but my worst fear is the expat scene is dominated by retirees and cliquey couples. I love languages but my spanish will take some months to get to the level where I can integrate. I'm a bit worried I might have a hard time in the interim.

Any advice or comments would be very nice of you indeed


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes to all. Just pack your bags and go. I have a biz in bcn and madrid but do not live there and at certain times of the year I work from wherever I am in the world, the same as you I just need Internet. For me we are a family of five so I have considerably more baggage than you, so you are lucky there in comparison. There are plenty of people like you in barcelona, the rest of spain and the world. You have the best profession to be a nomad, why stay in a provincial isolated nowhere city when you can do something else with your life?


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Your fear about the "expat scene with retirees and cliquey couples" is unfounded. First of all there is no expat scene. There are alot of people from all over, but they are of all ages, and mostly still in the active phase. Lots of singles too...There are plenty of mixers, and meetups for expats so that you can start a social life before your Spanish kicks in...


----------



## acidliam (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm doing exactly the same, relocating and running my digital marketing business remotely from. All my clients are well on board with it and more than happy for me to do so. I've got a skype UK landline number so they can still contact me on a UK line and don't have to ring a spanish no, and that comes through to an app on my mobile so as long as I have internet/3g I can take calls anywhere like normal. I'd say do it, nothing like a change of scenery to get over a big life event and for me I find when I'm in new surroundings or situations I become more outgoing out of necessity. End of the day if it doesn't work for you flights back from BCN are cheap enough. Its not like your moving to NZ or Australia.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Many of us would take exception to your expression "my worst fear is the expat scene is dominated by retirees and cliquey couples"

For a start, many of us on here fit into that description and it is to US you are turning for advice? Not trying to be popular are you?? 

Back to square one. You need to understand that there are two types of foreign residents in Spain - the "expats" and the "immigrants". The difference is that expats are somewhere that is not 'home' and many are only here until the ice in their drinks melts. They owe no allegiance to Spain, often are running away from something (divorces, other unhappy relationships, creditors, etc). Frequently they will try to stay "below the radar" failing to comply with the laws of the country and generally getting what they can out of Spain while putting in as little as possible.

On the other hand, there are the immigrants - those who came here because they want to live in Spain, usually with the Spanish, learning the language and generally fitting in. They often do much to contribute to the country and in particular the city/town/village where they live. To them Spain is now "home".

So now, what were your questions?


----------



## Esperanza13 (Jul 19, 2013)

I would echo what the other first 3 replies say. Just do it! There is no 'typical' expat scene in Barcelona. It's a modern, trendy, international city, and also very easy to live in and feel part of. You are extremely fortunate to have the luxury of having a profession which is mobile, take advantage of it.


----------



## paulmol (Jul 21, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Many of us would take exception to your expression "my worst fear is the expat scene is dominated by retirees and cliquey couples"


Oops put my foot in it there. Of course there was no insult intended. Equally, I don't want to be be surrounded by kids talking about college and rock bands. It's a case of seeking out peers in a similar career and personal situation.


----------

